# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Sinju

## andrij

Kako to tamo ide i jel tata može u rađaonicu bez tečaja ?

I još me zanima - jel se plaća što te što treba ponijet i sa sobom!

----------


## trinity

baci oko na ovaj topic: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=37220

i ja sam zainteresirana za Sinj

----------


## trinity

> Kako to tamo ide i jel tata može u rađaonicu bez tečaja ?
> 
> I još me zanima - jel se plaća što te što treba ponijet i sa sobom!


koliko znam tata moze u radaonicu bez tecaja, mislim da se nista ne placa, ali ne znam sta triba ponijeti sa sobom, ono standardno ka i u Splitu mislim da ide, no ne znam dali se nose vlastite spavacice...

ja planiram mjesec prije termina otici do Sinja, porazgovarati lijecnicima i dogovorit se ako treba oko nekih stvari...

jedino sto bi me odvratilo od nauma da rodim u Sinju je otvaranje novog rodilista u splitu i mogucnost poroda u kadi, za sto su sanse do mog termina vrlo male...

----------


## Frida

Molim vas da nastavite na linkanom topicu. Ovaj ću zaključati. Hvala.

----------

